# American plum



## Diamond Hunter (Jan 17, 2016)

OK,so my bees are covering up several American plum trees today that are in bloom,are they known to produce honey?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Yes, bees are Known to produce honey. Plum trees are known to produce pollen and nectar, but no honey!


----------



## Metis27 (Mar 16, 2016)

that' funny.


----------

